# TO the Jerk who STOLE my stand in Montcalm county



## Bobw_189 (Dec 13, 2011)

To the person who took it upon themself to go into the woods of montcalm county and steal my treestand and 20' climbing sticks, I just wanted to let you know the impact of your actions. I am a veteran who just returned home from 6 years of active duty service in the US Army, after a 3 year tour in South Korea, and a 1 year tour in Iraq, I finally seperated from the service and found a job in my home state, I got to feel like a real michigan man once again. For the past 6 years I have longed for the days of archery hunting with my dad. Ever since I was a little boy I've had a bow in my hand, and shortly before I left for the service my dad and I walked down to darton bow factory and Rex Darlington himself handed me a brand new pro-line bow. That was my last Michigan hunting season.

So after 6 long years I am finally back in my home state, My dad and I scouted hard last weekend to find the perfect spot, after we found it, we hung a treestand 20' on top of some climbing sticks. I even took extra time off work for this upcoming weekend so I could hunt with my dad for the first time in 6 years. Before we left I asked my dad if we should pull some of the sticks, to make sure nothing got stolen, but he said, "if they want to hunt your stand they will, and that is fine" he didn't even consider someone stealing another hunters stand on public land. 

Now, I am working extra hours (I still work for the Government making sure you folks are safe) so I can take off and hunt, but low and behold, when my dad walked out to my stand this morning to drop a little corn, my setup that I spent hours haging and covering up is gone, sticks, stand EVERYTHING. Well thank you for ruining my first michigan hunt in 6 years, now friday night's hunt will be spent scouting and hanging a new stand, but this time my brand new stealth cam and security box will be watching your every move. :16suspect and be aware that after a lifetime of hunting the great forests of michigan, I can follow a trail on ANYTHING, also one of my jobs in the army... Combatives instructor, so if and when I find you, well, lets just say I hope you dont like your teeth where they are.


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

1st: welcome home
2nd: thank you for your service!! 
3rd: that's a bad way to start your first season back at home.
Good luck with your season sounds as if you've earned it!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Remember Bro, if your still in, threats like the Combatives one can come back to haunt you, I hope you find the dirtbag that stole you stand but remember you still represent the uniform.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bobw_189 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh no I'm completly out, I know veterans still represent the uniform, but truth be told if I find this sorry excuse for a sportsman, I will give him 3 options.
1: Apologize and go put my things back where you found them
2: I call the police and deal with it that way
3: I feed him his teeth and take my stand back

Any one of those 3 works for me


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that happened man. I would consider a climber next time though. Its unfortunate that it has come to that but it has....my family and I used to leave our stands out a lot but I kept hearing more and more stories so I decided to make the switch before I lost one. Climbers have their disadvantages....loud, heavy, have to have the right tree...but it sure beats the hell out of lost cash and the frustration of theft. Just a thought...maybe some day things will change for the better but I doubt it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Bob,

First let me say I'm glad you made through apparently safe and sound. Thank you for your service to our Great country. If you read any of my posts you'll find out I am very PRO Military and Law Enforcement. That being said, you have been taught a lesson here that all of us have found out lately. Whether we like it or not, personal property left on Public land is fair game to some dirtbags that weren't taught about respect by "their" parents. These are the same kind of POS that rob, steal, cheat, rape, and murder. There are some bad seeds in every population, but I blame the parents for not teaching the rights and wrongs. 

You are going to need to replace your equipment and I suggest you opt for a Climber stand. Everyone in my group has been hit on public land and we have all switched to climbers. All of my Ladder stands are deep into private land and THAT still doesn't make me feel confident that someone will not find them. Good Luck. FRANK


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope you find the sorry piece of **** and whoop him good . On the bright side the good hunting is still about 3 weeks away so you still have time to get a new set up . I have came across numerous stands in the woods and never ever thought about taking something that didn't belong to me . These so called sportsmen ( thieves ) need to get caught and taught a very good lesson. Hope the rest of the season goes good for you with plenty of good memories and some great tasting venison and no more problems with scum bags . Also thank you for your service keeping America and the people safe .


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Well it certainly is obvious that you have not hunted Michigan state land in 6 years. Nobody I know will even consider leaving a stand out there cause there are too many losers around anymore. Don't let it ruin your hunt. You can hunt on the ground. Good luck and thank you for keeping my children safe here at home.

Ganzer


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

hey bob, not sure where your located but my land is open to a fellow soldier. if you and your dad are in mid michigan give me a shout. i havent done as much scouting this year as i have in the past but there are deer and turkey out there. 

dave.


----------



## Bobw_189 (Dec 13, 2011)

dave that is very nice of you to offer, I sent you a PM, Thanks for restoring some of my faith in mankind


----------



## twiliter (Jan 9, 2009)

Bobw,
Send me a PM. I have a like new stand and sticks you are welcome to. I switched to a Summit Viper 3 years ago and I have a stand and sticks collecting dust in my barn. I lost my dad a few years back and would give my right nut to have him around especially during hunting season. I am up in Bay City so send me a PM and we can make a plan to get you hunting again. Thanks for your service also..... it's payback time for me.
TWILITER.....~..>"){{{{}><


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

68w said:


> hey bob, not sure where your located but my land is open to a fellow soldier. if you and your dad are in mid michigan give me a shout. i havent done as much scouting this year as i have in the past but there are deer and turkey out there.
> 
> dave.





twiliter said:


> Bobw,
> Send me a PM. I have a like new stand and sticks you are welcome to. I switched to a Summit Viper 3 years ago and I have a stand and sticks collecting dust in my barn. I lost my dad a few years back and would give my right nut to have him around especially during hunting season. I am up in Bay City so send me a PM and we can make a plan to get you hunting again. Thanks for your service also..... it's payback time for me.
> TWILITER.....~..>"){{{{}><


Awesome guys, thats real sportsmanship with there. Bobw, thank you for your service and I hope the rest of your season continues on a more positive note. These two guys that I quoted should show you there are still good people in this world and though we may not feel like it sometimes they are the majority, not the minority.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

First of all thank you for your service and I am happy to hear that your boots are back on Michigan soil. Second I am really sorry to hear that your season had a rough beginning. I cannot help much with your hunting and do wish that I could help out. If you get up to the UP and would like to do some fishing get in touch with me I will be happy to take you salmon or steelhead fishing. I have all of the fishing equipment and will have a nice boat next year. I really hope that you get your stand back and good luck hunting. Send me a pm if you are interested in fishing.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Easy soldier.....secure your gear or camo it where someone won't find it. Threats may make you feel better but its really a public record now if you lose your cool later in life. Its highly unlikely anyone on this site stole your gear. 

What the heck is a "combatives instructor" anyway? Spent 10 years toting a rifle and have never heard that one before!


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Man does this site have some good people on it. Makes you want to pass it on. Good karma guys. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

68w and twiliter- you two are awesome! I actually started to choke up a bit reading this thread. I am Bob's dad and I appreciate all the good will you guys are showing him. It really made me feel good. We have another older stand with sticks, and an older steel climber he can use. I'm getting to old and fat to climb up into a tree anyways, I'll hunt the ground. I really appreciate you guys- y'all are awesome! I was so looking forward to finally hunting with him again! Our last season together was his senior year of high school and he fell 20 feet out of his stand. I never really felt like hunting since that accident. Now that he's back, and we scouted together- man it was good. Can't wait for the hunt now. Thanks again guys!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Take the pic from the trail cam you had pointed towards your stand to the local Sheriff they may be able to help................


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

There is no trail cam -yet. Bob just bought one today after he was told about the stand being stolen.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

DartonShooter said:


> There is no trail cam -yet. Bob just bought one today after he was told about the stand being stolen.


You've been on here since 10/01
The amount of stolen stand rants over the years in that time frame should have been convincing enough to get a camera before not after the stand got snagged.
Live and learn I suppose...
Good luck on the next one.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

sullyxlh said:


> You've been on here since 10/01
> The amount of stolen stand rants over the years in that time frame should have been convincing enough to get a camera before not after the stand got snagged.
> Live and learn I suppose...
> Good luck on the next one.


With the amount of stands AND camera's stolen from public and private land every year is precisely why I do not hand cameras up on public land. They are easier to steal than stands are and just as easy to spot.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

6Speed said:


> What the heck is a "combatives instructor" anyway? Spent 10 years toting a rifle and have never heard that one before!


Hand to hand combat, grappling, like the MMA fighters. The Army started using in 2003-2004 as part of deployment training.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

hommer23 said:


> Hand to hand combat, grappling, like the MMA fighters. The Army started using in 2003-2004 as part of deployment training.


Oh...we called it hand to hand combat back in my day. Same thing, different name. Thanks for the education!


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Oh...we called it hand to hand combat back in my day. Same thing. Thanks for the education!


It is different than "hand to hand". We were taught the traditional Army hand to hand in basic but were taught combatives during mobilization, they are quite different.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

kozal01 said:


> It is different than "hand to hand". We were taught the traditional Army hand to hand in basic but were taught combatives during mobilization, they are quite different.


OK. Thanks. I wonder if anyone ever grappeled with a ******** though! We called judo grappling back in my day!


----------



## Bobw_189 (Dec 13, 2011)

I really appreciate the offer Twiliter, but like my dad said we have other stands, you guys know what could be cool? Lets take a young buck, maybe a kid that dosen't have someone to teach him to hunt onto that private land with your stand and keep the tradition going? what do you guys think? November for rifle season?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Bobw_189 said:


> I really appreciate the offer Twiliter, but like my dad said we have other stands, you guys know what could be cool? Lets take a young buck, maybe a kid that dosen't have someone to teach him to hunt onto that private land with your stand and keep the tradition going? what do you guys think? November for rifle season?


Very good....


----------



## Bobw_189 (Dec 13, 2011)

Its a bit more than Judo, it goes into Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, Mui-thai, wrestling and the US Army's own brand of semi-armed combat, we even practice beating guys down and keeping them away from your weapon in full battle rattle when they're too close to shoot (like a check point or vehicle search) and yes, I have known plenty of the guys I trained out on the ECP's who actually had to use what they learned when the locals got too close for comfort. its actually pretty cool stuff, too bad it was only an additional duty, my full time job was computer guy!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for serving....if I had a stand, I'd give it to you.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

kozal01 said:


> With the amount of stands AND camera's stolen from public and private land every year is precisely why I do not hand cameras up on public land. They are easier to steal than stands are and just as easy to spot.


I find that hard to believe when concealed correctly especially considering
The recent thread about the bear dog trespassers that had all kinds of photo's with people on multiple occassions and they never even seen the cams or knew they were getting photographed.
So it can be done.

OP I have a Summit climber I can lend ya for the season and/or a bunch of steps I can give ya if they'll be of use to ya..

Thx


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Easy soldier.....secure your gear or camo it where someone won't find it. Threats may make you feel better but its really a public record now if you lose your cool later in life. Its highly unlikely anyone on this site stole your gear.
> 
> What the heck is a "combatives instructor" anyway? Spent 10 years toting a rifle and have never heard that one before!


i too instruct for my unit. it is the standard hand to hand combat for the army. think mma/ufc.. i know it was just venting but if you need backup on this mission i was the fort sam 205 champ in 2010.. 

dave


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

As I stated in a other thread, I would be willing to pay 20-40 dollars more per license if the DNR would have a program devoted to catching these scum bags. 

The sad part is you can't even put a 60.00 stand out without it getting stolen. So after they cut lock, take tree stand down, carry tree stand out of the woods if they resell it they are going to be lucky to get 40.00 bucks if they sell it.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

perchyanker said:


> As I stated in a other thread, I would be willing to pay 20-40 dollars more per license if the DNR would have a program devoted to catching these scum bags.
> 
> The sad part is you can't even put a 60.00 stand out without it getting stolen. So after they cut lock, take tree stand down, carry tree stand out of the woods if they resell it they are going to be lucky to get 40.00 bucks if they sell it.


 
It's not the price it is the mentality of such depraved idiots that is the issue. You cannot fix a criminal mentality. They would do it for a buck. If everyone who purchased a stand or trail cam permanently identified their item in some way at least the leos would have somewhere to start in trying to stop this despicable practice. Buyers could have some idea if the second hand item they are considering is in fact the real property of the seller. If you have a ? or a bad feeling, pass it up!!!!!!


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

I'm going to engrave my Drivers License number onto all my stuff now. How about we put our collective heads together and design a stand that incorporates a locator, like OnStar / LoJack into the stand? The computer part could be inserted inside the framework and the antenna could be the platform. Hmmm...


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

6Speed said:


> OK. Thanks. I wonder if anyone ever grappeled with a ******** though! We called judo grappling back in my day!


I have. We had an INS apparently get lost during a firefight with us and he jumped in the ditch we were in right next to me with a used RPG, I tackled him and controlled him long enough for my guys to get to me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

FredBearYooper said:


> I have. We had an INS apparently get lost during a firefight with us and he jumped in the ditch we were in right next to me with a used RPG, I tackled him and controlled him long enough for my guys to get to me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good for you! I used to carry a Gerber Mark II fighting knife for situations like that. Why bust a knuckle when you can stick 'em in the belly...


----------

